# Media Basket



## Aqua sobriquet (1 Mar 2021)

Due to bypass issues with my Eheim 2213 I want to remove the media basket that is supplied with the filter. I’ve bought two of the Lattice screens that used to be supplied with the 2213 and I’ve ordered some filter foam. I thought though it might be more convenient to have some kind of basket for the biological media. I do have some mesh bags but I’m not convinced the water will flow through as well as it could. As a result I’ve made a basket from some silicon mesh. Hopefully I can try it out in a few days.


----------



## Courtneybst (1 Mar 2021)

I've got a 2213 and 2217. Would your version be a better basket? Was the aim to improve flow or something? I'm intrigued


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (1 Mar 2021)

With the existing basket, water flows not only up through the bottom of the basket but also around the outside bypassing all the media. I’m planning on fitting filter foams in the bottom which will be a snug fit. On top of this will be the new basket. I’m expecting all the large debris to be trapped by the foams rather than bypassing them to some extent as they do at the moment.

Pros and cons. A much larger percentage of the water should pass through the media. It should also keep the biological media a bit cleaner. The filter will clog quicker though requiring more regular maintenance. This though is how the 2213 used to be before Eheim added the basket. Existing 2213 filter foams are too small to fit the canister as they are obviously designed to go in the Eheim basket. I’ll need to cut foams to go directly in the canister. Luckily though Eheim still make the Lattice Screens to enable dispensing with their basket if you wish.

I won’t know the results until it’s been running for a few weeks.


----------



## Courtneybst (1 Mar 2021)

Oh cool! Where do you get the screens from?

I'd be interested in doing this to mine if it works out.


----------



## dw1305 (1 Mar 2021)

Hi all, 


Aqua sobriquet said:


> With the existing basket, water flows not only up through the bottom of the basket but also around the outside bypassing all the media.


I don't use the baskets with these, just the <"lattice screen"> with a <"coarse sponge"> on top and then <"tip the coco-pops on top">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (1 Mar 2021)

They are “BBQ Grill Mesh” I got on Amazon for £7.99 for three. Held together with 2.5mm cable ties.
​


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Mar 2021)

The Foams arrived today so I’ve just cut them up into rounds on the bandsaw. Once I’ve worked out how many foams I’m going to use I’ll trim the top of the basket to suit.


----------



## dcurzon (2 Mar 2021)

Could probably use a pond plant plant pot to do the same perhaps?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Mar 2021)

dcurzon said:


> Could probably use a pond plant plant pot to do the same perhaps?


Yes if you can find one the right size.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (18 Mar 2021)

So far so good. I was a little concerned the flow might drop noticeably quicker but 2 weeks in it’s ok so far. Early days though.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (16 Apr 2021)

Update: I’ve just carried out a routine filter clean and I’m still getting bypass! I’m really not sure what’s happing here. As noted earlier the bottom of the canister contains several snug fitting filter foams and then the biological media in a basket. The coarse foams at the very bottom were virtually clean. The fine foam above them contained a large amount of the usual brown sludge. The biological media in the basket was also covered in some sludge. Strange indeed, I obviously don’t appreciate exactly how the water flows through my filter. I have replaced the media as it is while I give it some thought!


----------



## Courtneybst (16 Apr 2021)

If it's any consolation in my 2213 I removed the white basket thing and used the lid at the base to allow water to flow in and then just stuffed it to the gills with media.  Doesn't appear to have any bypass.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (16 Apr 2021)

Actually my mistake, thinking about it some more I’m not sure there is any bypass. The coarse foams at the bottom are doing virtually nothing whilst the fine foam is absorbing as much detritus as it can then letting the excess through into the bio media. My first experiment next time I do a routine clean up is to add another fine foam and see what happens.


----------

